# Do You Hate Your Parents?



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

I HATE my father, but love my mom. I know I ain't the only one with shitty parents! Release your angry on this thread freely!


----------



## BritChick (Jun 17, 2005)

I love both!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I HATE my father...



why?


----------



## GFR (Jun 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I HATE my father, but love my mom. I know I ain't the only one with shitty parents! Release your angry on this thread freely!


I hate both your parents..........why couldn't they use a condom!


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> why?


There is not a word in the english dictionary to describe how sorry he is!


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I hate both your parents..........why couldn't they use a condom!


No time for jokes for Foreman.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

But I wish they did!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> There is not a word in the english dictionary to describe how sorry he is!



well, since you started this thread/poll and said you hate your father I think you "owe" us some what of an explanation.


----------



## redspy (Jun 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I hate both your parents..........why couldn't they use a condom!


----------



## drew.haynes (Jun 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I hate both your parents..........why couldn't they use a condom!



Why can't we adding hating "God Hand" to the list?


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

drew.haynes said:
			
		

> Why can't we adding hating "God Hand" to the list?


Why wont u get off my dick? I'm not gay! But from your pics I know u is! Now leave me tha fuck alone.


----------



## GFR (Jun 17, 2005)

My parents are not the classic family is the greatest thing in life people. They would rather visit their rich friends or travel abroad then visit their children and grand children. So as of now I'm undecided in my feelings for them. When the time comes to get my inheritance if I get a fair cut then I will love them.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> well, since you started this thread/poll and said you hate your father I think you "owe" us some what of an explanation.


I could write a damn novel, but to keep it short, he doesnt help with anything. Sometimes I wish I was a bastard, so I wouldnt live with him. Hes made my entire life, all 18 years fucking misable.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My parents are not the classic family is the greatest thing in life people. They would rather visit their rich friends or travel abroad then visit their children and grand children. So as of now I'm undecided in my feelings for them. When the time comes to get my inheritance if I get a fair cut then I will love them.


There will be no inheritance for me. My father makes about 50,000 a year. I get about.....um....55 dollars at most. I also isnt alllowed to have friends because everybody I met is supposely evil?


----------



## GFR (Jun 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> There will be no inheritance for me. My father makes about 50,000 a year. I get about.....um....55 dollars at most. I also isnt alllowed to have friends because everybody I met is supposely evil?


Do what I did..........get the hell out. Get a job, shit get 2 jobs....save up for school and get a degree. There is nothing worse than  having to depend on someone who you don't like.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I could write a damn novel, but to keep it short, he doesnt help with anything. Sometimes I wish I was a bastard, so I wouldnt live with him. Hes made my entire life, all 18 years fucking misable.



so you do not live with him?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh that's it...  I knew it had to be some deep rooted thing...


You want to have sex with your Father!?!
And you are all screwed up because that can never happen!?


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> so you do not live with him?


Yes I do, my mom do not make enough money to live buy herself.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Yes I do, my mom do not make enough money to live buy herself.



your mom and dad get along, have a good relationship?


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> There is nothing worse than  having to depend on someone who you don't like.


Your right, I couldnt agree with u any better.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Do what I did..........get the hell out. Get a job, shit get 2 jobs....save up for school and get a degree..


After August I'll have more than $5,000 enough to a car, and then I'll start trying to find an apartment. I bet a money I wont be at his funeral.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 17, 2005)

It really sounds like you have the problems. At 50k a year, that is very respectable. Just because he is not filthy rich doesn't make him useless. I think there must be other problems. Has he provided for you? Haven't you always had a roof over your head, food to eat and clothes to wear? I think you need to be thankful for what you do have. JMO.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> save up for school and get a degree. .


Speaking of college, my brother went to UNT in fall of 2000. In his SS check they gave him and extra 200-300 dollars to pay for school loans.  Needless to say my brother hasnt got a damn copper penny.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

that is what I was trying to get the details on, there must be some deeper issues at hand, and hating your father is a very unhealthy thing that will cause you problems the rest of your life.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> It really sounds like you have the problems. At 50k a year, that is very respectable. Just because he is not filthy rich doesn't make him useless. I think there must be other problems. Has he provided for you? Haven't you always had a roof over your head, food to eat and clothes to wear? I think you need to be thankful for what you do have. JMO.


$50,000 a year? Thats a fucking lot! And not to give your son 100 dollars out of 50,000 a year........Does he provided for me? Fuck no! My mother does everything! No he keeps a roof over his head! It dont have shit squat to do with me! Food and clothes? I have myself and mom to think for that only.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I think you need to be thankful for what you do have. JMO.


The thing is, I dont get what I have! Or should have! Do u know what its like to be cause out because I came home at 7.P.M in winter? Do u know whats its like to have no friends to come over your house because their "all bad"? Do u know what its like to be told since your three years old to go to the military because I'm not going to help u with college? Like I said early, I could write a damn novel.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 17, 2005)

To keep this positive, I'm not going to say how you sound to me. But you have still not given any reasons why you hate your father???


----------



## ZECH (Jun 17, 2005)

I think with that attitude of yours, that is the best thing that could happen to you. If I was your father and you had that attitude with me, I would throw you out of the house.


----------



## GFR (Jun 17, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I think with that attitude of yours, that is the best thing that could happen to you. If I was your father and you had that attitude with me, I would throw you out of the house.


There is a good chance his father is the cause of his attitude. It sounds like his father is a cold person, and not very supportive of his children. Nine times out of 10 shitty parents are the cause of shitty kids.


----------



## drew.haynes (Jun 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> The thing is, I dont get what I have! Or should have! Do u know what its like to be cause out because I came home at 7.P.M in winter? Do u know whats its like to have no friends to come over your house because their "all bad"? Do u know what its like to be told since your three years old to go to the military because I'm not going to help u with college? Like I said early, I could write a damn novel.



You could write a damn novel if you could WRITE worth a damn. Who cares WHY he has a roof over YOUR head. You really can't know why, unless he TELLS YOU STRAIGHT UP. If you don't appreciate it, leave. He can't REALLY stop you.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

Why should your father be "giving" you money? For what? Is there something you need or want and he will not help out, I do not understand the money issue. 

My son is 12 and I make him earn money by doing work around the house and yard, if he does not do any chores or work he gets no money from me.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Why should your father be "giving" you money? For what?


Exactly. At 18 you are old enough to get a job and earn your own money. Maybe he is trying to teach you responsibility?


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

drew.haynes said:
			
		

> You could write a damn novel if you could WRITE worth a damn. Who cares WHY he has a roof over YOUR head. You really can't know why, unless he TELLS YOU STRAIGHT UP. If you don't appreciate it, leave. He can't REALLY stop you.


First of all I'm not going to get angry like in other threads with u $^#&*$! Second of all, is funny how u make shit sound so simple! "Dont like your father, then leave!" Well I guess I better start pulling money down from the trees!  I guess I'll go find a wizard and make him turn stare into gold!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

He is 18 years old??? 

Get a fricking job!!! My dad made me get a job when I was 15 and I worked all through highschool.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Why should your father be "giving" you money? For what? Is there something you need or want and he will not help out, I do not understand the money issue.
> 
> My son is 12 and I make him earn money by doing work around the house and yard, if he does not do any chores or work he gets no money from me.


He doesnt even buy food Prince! He does not love me and I damn for sure dont love him! He didnt even wont to have a boy! He wanted girls? Thats another reason he dont do shit. He wouldnt anyways!


----------



## drew.haynes (Jun 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> He is 18 years old???
> 
> Get a fricking job!!! My dad made me get a job when I was 15 and I worked all through highschool.



I'm 19 now... working at my 4th job.


----------



## GFR (Jun 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> First of all I'm not going to get angry like in other threads with u $^#&*$! Second of all, is funny how u make shit sound so simple! "Dont like your father, then leave!" Well I guess I better start pulling money down from the trees!  I guess I'll go find a wizard and make him turn stare into gold!


Look it is simple, you are 18 and I would guess you graduated from high school. So go out and get a 2 jobs...you can work 50 or 60 hours a week. Save for a few months, make a plan and then act on that plan.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 17, 2005)

So then Step up, get a job and Get out.

Take responsiblity for your life, it isn't everyone else's fault


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Exactly. At 18 you are old enough to get a job and earn your own money. Maybe he is trying to teach you responsibility?


He isnt trying to teach me shit, trust me!  He actually tries to piss me off on purpose so he'll have an excuse to start bitchin. I bet u got the best dad in tha world!


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> There is a good chance his father is the cause of his attitude. It sounds like his father is a cold person, and not very supportive of his children. Nine times out of 10 shitty parents are the cause of shitty kids.


YES! YOUR RIGHT! "not very supportive"? HA! 0.00000% Y u think I get so pissed on other threads? His parents were sorry fucks too. 2 bedroom house in the country, NC. 8 kids in one room. He try to make my life just as hard as his life.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> shitty kids.


  Ouch!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

He does not buy food? 

Come on, so you, your dad and mom live in a house with no food?

Bottom line is you're a legal adult, if you do not have a job that is just rediculous, like I said I have worked since I was 15. So, get a job, save some money and move out. 

Maybe after you live on your own you can start fixing your relationship with your dad. I know right now you do not think that is important and you hate him, but unless he is beating you or your mom there is no reason why you two cannot have a relationship later on.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> He is 18 years old???
> 
> Get a fricking job!!! My dad made me get a job when I was 15 and I worked all through highschool.


I got a job. Which leads to another story.  He was taking me to work (bitching about that to) the first three months. (I left school early) Then I had to start catching the bus from school and then walk to work, in my school clothes, with that heavy ass backpack, hungry as hell, and even worse, IN THA FUCKING HOOD!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

you sound like a whinny little baby, grow the fuck up already.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2005)

get a job closer to home then or closer to your school.  I don't understand why you have excuses??  if you don't like things then change them.


----------



## GFR (Jun 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Ouch!


That wasnt directed at you. When you see little kids acting like total maniacs in public and their parents do nothing to control them...thats my point the parents created those monsters. Paying the bills and feeding your kids is not enough, you have to love them, guide them, and spend time with them.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> He does not buy food?
> 
> Come on, so you, your dad and mom live in a house with no food?
> 
> ...


My mom buys food and does everything else for me. Relationship when I move out? My brother 24 and he hate him more than me.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2005)

can you move in with your brother so that you can share in the hatred and be miserable fucks together?


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't understand why you have excuses??  if you don't like things then change them.


I like your attitude P-funk, change them? The I'm pretty sure u then met someone where the only way they'll change or understand is if u break your foot in they ass or tell them off "Look bitch! Dont be talking to me like I'm yo bitch!" U know something like that  And he is one of those people. Problem is, if I do this, I might not have a place to live!


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I like your attitude P-funk, change them? The I'm pretty sure u then met someone where the only way they'll change or understand is if u break your foot in they ass or tell them off "Look bitch! Dont be talking to me like I'm yo bitch!" U know something like that  And he is one of those people. Problem is, if I do this, I might not have a place to live!




I meant leave the house.

Is your father also the reason that your english and grammer sucks or are you stupid all by yourself?


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> can you move in with your brother so that you can share in the hatred and be miserable fucks together?


Hmmmm..............................................................I've thought about this! I would have to find another job, (no Problem) lower the quality of life, (no problem) deal with a lot of racist rednecks (kinda a problem  ) But I'll be away from sorry ass. Hmmm..........


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2005)

exactly....just leave your house.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I meant leave the house.
> 
> Is your father also the reason that your english and grammer sucks or are you stupid all by yourself?



Nall mann dats just tha wa I talk. And I'm not the best typer in the world.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 17, 2005)

Wow, dude, you sound like you are in the same situation as I was.  Only difference is I have no problem with my dad.  He made decent money, and rarely gave me any.  I always had to work for any money I got.  I had to take out loans for college, just like pretty much all of my friends and brother.  I'll be paying those shits off til I'm dead.

I think you just need a grip on reality.  He provides you with a roof, and he is not obligated to do that.  My father bitched alot when I was a kid, but who's dad didn't.  I used to have to shovel 50lbs of dog shit every week for a $5 allowance.  The whole time I would be cursing him out, now I am thanking him.  I used to walk to and from wrestling/baseball/football practice.  

The problem I see with most people these days is they feel that someone is obligated to do shit for them.  My advice...do shit for yourself, don't rely on someone else to do it.  This has as much to do with society as it does with the individual, if we didn't have that skank ho Paris Hilton on TV all the time peeps would think you actually have to work for your money,or at least have a talent.


BTW, my father and I have an excellent relationship now.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> grammer sucks or are you stupid all by yourself?





Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

P-Funk, you never disappoint.

BTW, you spelled grammar wrong.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

Maybe your dad is a little bitter because you're 18 years old and you still cannot support yourself? Hmmmm....


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> ...




yes, my spelling sucks.  But I am not afraid to admit that I am stupid all by myself.  My dad had nothing to do with it.

for the sake of the thread.  I love both my parents.  I worked a job since I was 14 years old and even though I loved them I still moved out at the age of 18 and have never moved back.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

psst...there is a little SpelChek button you can use!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh, I am a retarded loser too, let's start a club, topolo would be a natural leader, at least for a group of losers.


EDIT: P, I may have been wrong, if you were using grammer in the sense that it is referring to possessing the traits of Kelsey Grammer, then you were right and I am wrong.  I apologize.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> psst...there is a little SpelChek button you can use!




I am lazy...........IT IS ALL MY FATHERS FAULT!!


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

I work 10 hours a day (I'm at work as we type) 5 days a week.


----------



## GFR (Jun 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I work 10 hours a day (I'm at work as we type) 5 days a week.


Ok at $6 an hour with no overtime thats $300 a week....or 15,600 a year. And how much have you saved in the bank???


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Wow, dude, you sound like you are in the same situation as I was.  Only difference is I have no problem with my dad.  He made decent money, and rarely gave me any.  I always had to work for any money I got.  I had to take out loans for college, just like pretty much all of my friends and brother.  I'll be paying those shits off til I'm dead.
> 
> I think you just need a grip on reality.  He provides you with a roof, and he is not obligated to do that.  My father bitched alot when I was a kid, but who's dad didn't.  I used to have to shovel 50lbs of dog shit every week for a $5 allowance.  The whole time I would be cursing him out, now I am thanking him.  I used to walk to and from wrestling/baseball/football practice.
> 
> ...


I hear ya. But, it would be good if he gave some of that $300 dollars month he got for me from the government to my well being.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2005)

what do you do for a living??  if you are working an 8-6 job in an office were you are using a computer I find it hard to believe that you are making less that $10/hr.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes, my spelling sucks.  But I am not afraid to admit that I am stupid all by myself.  My dad had nothing to do with it.
> 
> for the sake of the thread.  I love both my parents.  I worked a job since I was 14 years old and even though I loved them I still moved out at the age of 18 and have never moved back.


You moved out when u were 18? Where did u go?


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ok at $6 an hour with no overtime thats $300 a week....or 15,600 a year. And how much have you saved in the bank???


350 a week, I wasnt able to work this much until May (school ended) So I only got $3,500. By August, I'll have $5,000+in tha bank.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> what do you do for a living??  if you are working an 8-6 job in an office were you are using a computer I find it hard to believe that you are making less that $10/hr.


I make 7.20 an hour, its my first job. 7:30 to 5:40 Mon-Fri. When they have nothing for me to do, I get on the computer and try to find tha secret to building a great chest.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

With all of those bastards out there, I cant believe I'm the only one who voted for hate my father. U people must live awesome lives!


----------



## Vieope (Jun 17, 2005)

_I think that most people in this thread defending parents so vehemently, just do so because they are parents or are in the way to become one. They just want to take the responsibility out of their back for their future mistakes. _


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I think that most people in this thread defending parents so vehemently, just do so because they are parents or are in the way to become one. _



he has given no valid reason to hate his father, he is just whinning because he has to work is the way I am seeing it.

maybe his dad is trying to teach him some responsibility, or maybe his dad lacks parenting skills, or maybe both. but I do not believe that his dad hates him, that is highly unlikely.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> he has given no valid reason to hate his father, he is just whinning because he has to work is the way I am seeing it.
> 
> maybe his dad is trying to teach him some responsibility, or maybe his dad lacks parenting skills, or maybe both. but I do not believe that his dad hates him, that is highly unlikely.


I find it funny how people on this forum do not believe bad things are possible! Damn our your lives that good? Do u people have enemies? Know my father do not love me. For Christmas he buys his friends gifts and buys his family nothing!


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 17, 2005)

So then stop being a whiny little bitch and get the fuck out of there. You don't like the situtation you live in change it.

Kids now a days think everything should be handed to them on a platter.  Be responsible for your life you are an adult.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> he has given no valid reason to hate his father, he is just whinning because he has to work is the way I am seeing it.
> 
> maybe his dad is trying to teach him some responsibility, or maybe his dad lacks parenting skills, or maybe both. but I do not believe that his dad hates him, that is highly unlikely.


_I think it is better not judge their relationship since we don´t have all the facts. _


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I think it is better not judge their relationship since we don´t have all the facts. _



he started the thread and gave us several "facts" so I think we do have the right to judge.


----------



## Vieope (Jun 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> he started the thread and gave us several "facts" so I think we do have the right to judge.


_You stop arguing with me or I call a super moderator. _


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> You moved out when u were 18? Where did u go?


Military.  A great opportunity awaits you.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Military.  A great opportunity awaits you.



Exactly, they will put a roof over your head, 3 meals a day, the best health/medical benefits you will ever get (everything is covered 100%) teach you a skill, give you real world job experience, and when you get out your college will be paid for 100%, including money to live on. And because of the war I hear there are some pretty nice bonuses for signing up right now, $50k signing bonus for an 8 year enlistment.


----------



## ponyboy (Jun 17, 2005)

This kid is obviously just 18, doesn't have a good relationship with his father (for whatever reason) and is whining about it.  At least he has a job - but why would you spend $5000 on a car when that could go towards 1st/last months rent and you could then move out?  I'm sure they have public transportation where you live.  $5000 is more than enough start-up money.    

The only way to change a situation is to change it.  And that starts and ends with you - nobody else.  I have a shitty relationship with my father but I believe that was firmly his fault for thinking money and work was more important than interest in my life.  After reaching out once, you get slapped a few times you stop reaching.  He now has the same bad relationship with his grandchild who doesn't even recognize him after 15 months.  His loss.  

I took his money to put me through school and then every dime he has ever given me I've paid back.  We talk maybe once every few weeks.  No loss in my book.  His life is his own and I'm fine without him.  Get some balls and start living your own life IMO.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Exactly, they will put a roof over your head, 3 meals a day, the best health/medical benefits you will ever get (everything is covered 100%) teach you a skill, give you real world job experience, and when you get out your college will be paid for 100%, including money to live on. And because of the war I hear there are some pretty nice bonuses for signing up right now, $50k signing bonus for an 8 year enlistment.


No shit will have to get pretty bad before I do this.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

ponyboy said:
			
		

> Get some balls and start living your own life IMO.



I agree your right.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

there is nothing bad about joining the military, I spent 2 years in the Army, however I would recommend you join the Airforce, not the Army.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> there is nothing bad about joining the military, I spent 2 years in the Army, however I would recommend you join the Airforce, not the Army.


My sorry ass father was in the air force, got hurt (was already hurt) and thats y he gets a 4000 dollar check in the mail he dont deserve.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 17, 2005)

I was very unhappy with both of my parents, hence why I live worlds away in Hawaii.  Then my father died in an accident at work and I hadn't spoken with him for over a year.  He never knew that I had gotten my degree or what a great job I'd found.  Now I always do something or have a question or want to talk about things and he's not around for a simple phone call that I should have made 3 years ago.  Now I call my Mom all of the time even though she was too busy trying to be a party animal when I was a child and I never felt close to her since my father won custody of us in the divorce and moved us from Missouri to Texas and we hardly ever saw her and she always tried to buy our love with expensive toys and clothes while growing up.  But there was never that bond.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 17, 2005)

I was packed and gone from my home the day after Highschool graduation, I burned 2 month's hanging out doing nothing on my savings and then shipped out to the Navy.  That catapulted me as far from my family as possible than I started my own life.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> My sorry ass father was in the air force, got hurt (was already hurt) and thats y he gets a 4000 dollar check in the mail he dont deserve.




Ahhhh, so now it gets a little clearer.  So he's been sitting on his ass for some years doing nothing, all the time telling you that you need to be doing something.  That is a little different.  I have no respect for someone who is willing and able to work yet decides to sit on his ass and collect a check he doesn't deserve.  How disabled is he from his accident and how old is he?


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Exactly, they will put a roof over your head, 3 meals a day, the best health/medical benefits you will ever get (everything is covered 100%) teach you a skill, give you real world job experience, and when you get out your college will be paid for 100%, including money to live on. And because of the war I hear there are some pretty nice bonuses for signing up right now, $50k signing bonus for an 8 year enlistment.




You'll get sent straight off to Iraq......


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Ahhhh, so now it gets a little clearer.  So he's been sitting on his ass for some years doing nothing, all the time telling you that you need to be doing something.  That is a little different.  I have no respect for someone who is willing and able to work yet decides to sit on his ass and collect a check he doesn't deserve.  How disabled is he from his accident and how old is he?


He can do anything a normal person can. He's 54 but acts like 24. And he's so damn messy! Like a big baby! Dont even flush the toilet.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> I was packed and gone from my home the day after Highschool graduation.


Damn, right after graduation?


----------



## irontime (Jun 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I HATE my father, but love my mom.


I'm actually going to agree with you on this one. I love your mom too


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

irontime said:
			
		

> I'm actually going to agree with you on this one. I love your mom too


Yes you are an jackass


----------



## irontime (Jun 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Yes you are an jackass


The ORIGINAL one actually


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 17, 2005)

Funny shit, my dad used to bleave big shits in the toilet all the time, I would just go in and play shit asteroids and break them up with my pee and not flush.  He used to hate that.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Funny shit, my dad used to bleave big shits in the toilet all the time, I would just go in and play shit asteroids and break them up with my pee and not flush.  He used to hate that.


----------



## Rocky_B (Jun 17, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Oh that's it... I knew it had to be some deep rooted thing...
> 
> 
> You want to have sex with your Father!?!
> And you are all screwed up because that can never happen!?


Everything you say honestly makes us all less intelligent.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

Rocky_B said:
			
		

> Everything you say honestly makes us all less intelligent.


Thank You! I couldnt said it any better!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 17, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I hate both your parents..........why couldn't they use a condom!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> The thing is, I dont get what I have! Or should have! Do u know what its like to be cause out because I came home at 7.P.M in winter? Do u know whats its like to have no friends to come over your house because their "all bad"? Do u know what its like to be told since your three years old to go to the military because I'm not going to help u with college? Like I said early, I could write a damn novel.


My father and mother separated when I was a kid, my mother threw him out and we never saw a dime from him. I still love my pops.....shit happens. Oh by the way, we are 5 kids.
I wasn't allowed freinds in the house either but as an adult I can see why now, we let one of my kids freind come over and we found out she was stealing stuff.

Move on with life and don't be bitter, it will only eat you inside.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> He doesnt even buy food Prince! He does not love me and I damn for sure dont love him! *He didnt even wont to have a boy! He wanted girls?* Thats another reason he dont do shit. He wouldnt anyways!



Just have a sex change or dress like the girl daddy wanted. Worked for me.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

How bout I blow his fuckin head off and then leave it dangling from a tree? How bout that mino?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 17, 2005)

How about you just be a man and get on with your life. Your 18, you should be more concerned with  just getting laid at your age. A few years from now he will go looking for you and when that time comes you guys can talk things over and patch things up.
In the meantime get yourself together and have fun dammit.


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 17, 2005)

Whoa, you have issues.

Just some "tough love" speaking here but (from my limited perspective) it you appears you need to stop being a puss.  STOP blaming your father for all that's gone wrong in your life.  STOP acting like a little bitch and take some responcibility for your life and your actions.  You can spend the rest of your life acting out the little pussy role in life OR you can take charge of your future and start taking some steps to change your present situation.

You speak of joining the military as if it were some sort of "last resort".  If that's the case and your life is so shitty (as you clearly imply it is) that what the hell have you got to lose?

Robert recommended the Air Force.  I would recomend any branch that offers you the best job skill and education package.  Go talk to a recruiter (I recomend you speak to all of them).  Take the ASVAB.  NONE of this will cost you anything and at the minimum will open up some options for you to decide on.  Hell most recruiters will even buy you lunch if you're serious!

It's your life and your decision.  Be a man and step up to the challenge.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 17, 2005)

I would recommend the exact opposite of any military service to you.


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 17, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I would recommend the exact opposite of any military service to you.


What's that?  The Peace Corps?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> How bout I blow his fuckin head off and then leave it dangling from a tree? How bout that mino?



yeah do that, then you can go to prison the rest of your life and get butt romped everyday!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 17, 2005)

That would be better than being blown up by random dickheads with bombs strapped to their heads.


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 17, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> That would be better than being blown up by random dickheads with bombs strapped to their heads.


You do make a good point, however, I would submit that joining the military is not an automatic "death sentence".  Yes, there is risk.  Yes, it can be mortally dangerous.

No one can guarantee that you won't be placed in "harms way", but then, that sort of thing never bothered me.

I suppose I offer this advise to *god hand* because i can identify with his situation somewhat.  I grew up with an abusive (physical, not sexual)  step-father.  I'll not go into the gory details but it was bad.  I joined the Marines simply to get the hell out of that house and away from that asshole.  Looking back it was the best decision I ever made.  The Marines trained me in a skill set that, to this day, has shaped my professional career as a civilian.  They paid for my college, and, most importantly, instilled in me a set of values and esprite-de-corps that drives me to continuously strive for improvement and success.

I realize that military service is not for everyone.  In my case, it was a perfect fit.


----------



## god hand (Jun 17, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Whoa, you have issues.
> 
> Just some "tough love" speaking here but (from my limited perspective) it you appears you need to stop being a puss.  STOP blaming your father for all that's gone wrong in your life.  STOP acting like a little bitch and take some responcibility for your life and your actions.  You can spend the rest of your life acting out the little pussy role in life OR you can take charge of your future and start taking some steps to change your present situation.


Yes your right, the first step is getting him in check.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 17, 2005)

My Father has never really been there for me.  My parents divorced when I was 2, and I've always had a rocky life.
He never payed child support, and he still owes 7,000 dollars to my mother according to the government.

But that's only because he really didn't have the money.  He's always been working on and off.  The most steady job he's ever had, lasted him less than 4 years...that's pretty bad.  But I don't blame him for it.  It's just the way he is I guess.  I love him very much....And even though he's never really been there for us....When he was there, he was a very loving, and affectionate person.  You can tell he is a good person, and a good father....He had a very, very hard life growing up....
So if he has been flaky...and not been there, I don't blame him in the least.


God Hand you have a lot of self-pity.  I won't judge you, because like Vieope said, we don't know the whole situation....But if you hate him so bad, you really should talk to him about it.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 17, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> That would be better than being blown up by random dickheads with bombs strapped to their heads.



If you joined the military what do you think your chances are of that happening? Seriously, what are the odds? About the same as getting in a fatal car accident? Okay, stop driving your car.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 17, 2005)

My biological father needs to be shot dead. My step-dad and mom rock.


----------



## Witmaster (Jun 17, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> If you joined the military what do you think your chances are of that happening? Seriously, what are the odds? About the same as getting in a fatal car accident? Okay, stop driving your car.


Actually, you stand a GREATER chance of dying in a car accident than you do being killed by a terrorist.

Well stated Mr. DiMaggio


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 18, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> My Father has never really been there for me.  My parents divorced when I was 2, and I've always had a rocky life.
> He never payed child support, and he still owes 7,000 dollars to my mother according to the government.
> 
> But that's only because he really didn't have the money.  He's always been working on and off.  The most steady job he's ever had, lasted him less than 4 years...that's pretty bad.  But I don't blame him for it.  It's just the way he is I guess.  I love him very much....And even though he's never really been there for us....When he was there, he was a very loving, and affectionate person.  You can tell he is a good person, and a good father....He had a very, very hard life growing up....
> ...




That's very much like what I went through. I did vowed to be different with my kids when it was my turn and so far I'm doing good.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 18, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Seriously, what are the odds? About the same as getting in a fatal car accident? Okay, stop driving your car.



That should be easy, I don't own one.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

It's Fathers day G*d Hand,  let bygones be bygones and call your Father and wish him a happy fathers day.
That's one way showing your a man.http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=48910&highlight=makes


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

The Hand of God

The hand of God formed me. 

The hand of God feeds me.

The hand of God protects.

But most of the time, the hand of God simply touches me, reassures me of gentle Divine presence. That is enough. No matter what has happened today, No matter what I fear about tomorrow, No matter what I have done in the past. Right now I am peaceful simply being in God???s presence. Right now I am in God???s hands. Right now I am being touched by God.


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It's Fathers day G*d Hand,  let bygones be bygones and call your Father and wish him a happy fathers day.
> That's one way showing your a man.http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=48910&highlight=makes


Sorry mino, but if I did this I would be selling out.


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

On April 21, 2005 he didnt even say happy birthday! And that was my 18 birthday!  But watch somebody say "oh maybe he forgot because he was doing something" Or some shit like that!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Sorry mino, but if I did this I would be selling out.


There's no such thing as selling out to your parents.


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> There's no such thing as selling out to your parents.


I would be selling out to myself. He dont even desreve to be a father, so why should I say to him HAPPY FATHERS DAY!


----------



## GFR (Jun 19, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> On April 21, 2005 he didnt even say happy birthday! And that was my 18 birthday!  But watch somebody say "oh maybe he forgot because he was doing something" Or some shit like that!


If you really want to hurt your Dad be nice to him. Do what he dosen't be a man, say happy fathers day, or birthday or whatever it is, give him a gift....kill him with kindness.....people say that to create a better world..but I think to be nice to a rotten bastard pisses them off even more and makes them feel bad for being such a prick.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2005)

I say...  battle to the death between son and father


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

Ha! Funny Foreman, I would do this, but I might have an heart attack shallow all my anger like that.


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 19, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If you really want to hurt your Dad be nice to him. Do what he dosen't be a man, say happy fathers day, or birthday or whatever it is, give him a gift....kill him with kindness.....people say that to create a better world..but I think to be nice to a rotten bastard pisses them off even more and makes them feel bad for being such a prick.


So true.


----------



## god hand (Jun 19, 2005)

If I did 100 things, 99 of them right and 1 wrong. He'll talk about the one thing I did wrong.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 20, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Why should your father be "giving" you money? For what? Is there something you need or want and he will not help out, I do not understand the money issue.
> 
> My son is 12 and I make him earn money by doing work around the house and yard, if he does not do any chores or work he gets no money from me.




Nazi.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 14, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> that is what I was trying to get the details on, there must be some deeper issues at hand, and hating your father is a very unhealthy thing that will cause you problems the rest of your life.


My dad's a cheating, lying, manipulating, egotistical narcissist with no regard for anybody else in the entire world. Hes a giant butt-head, I dont like him, but  turned out okay. I think...


----------

